# Western Union Money Transfer - procedures to confirm monies sent



## shipibo (8 Mar 2009)

A Chairde,


      I am owed money I loaned a friend (past tense), and sent him bank details to deposit money in my account.


      He stated he sent money by western union on thursday, but have not received anything in my account yet.


      He is based in America, how can I confirm money was sent, order numbers etc ....


----------



## jhegarty (8 Mar 2009)

He should send you a reference number to collect it at western union office.

You can't (afaik) western union into a bank account.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

It takes three working/banking days normally


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

jhegarty said:


> You can't (afaik) western union into a bank account.


 
You can. Taken from their site..

You can send money in minutes, the next day, or directly to a bank account, either online or from one of our 334,000 Western Union Agent locations worldwide. Use cash, credit, or debit cards.


----------



## mathepac (8 Mar 2009)

You need a Western Union MTCN - a money transfer control number, together with the first and last names used by the sender.

I'm a little puzzled as to why you supplied him with your bank details; the Western Union transfer system usually operates independently of the banks, AFAIK...


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

If he went to the trouble to send it by Western Union, why not use a cheaper option, like bank transfer? Especially as you furnished the details.


----------



## shipibo (8 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the replies,


I sent on bank details, he decided on western union option ... don,t know too much about this western union gig , hence the post.

Get impression he is stalling me again and wanted to find out how WU Transfers worked


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

Wait the three days. If he did it Thursday you'd imagine it would be deposited Monday or Tuesday. Has he given you the reference number? If not, ask him for it.


----------



## shipibo (9 Mar 2009)

Thanks SmashBox,




    Will do.


----------

